# Most Underrated Players in College Basketball



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I have 3 that come to mind immediately.

The first one is Josh Childress from Stanford. It seems to me that some people really don't know how good this guy is. I don't why that is.

The second one is Mike Helms of Oakland (MI). He is going to most likely lead the nation in scoring and I am telling you now, if they get in the tournament, don't be surprised if they pull the upset. They have some serious firepower on offense and they have been building for this for some time now. 

The third one is Danny Granger from New Mexico. I know I shouldn't pick someone I am friends with (he transferred from Bradley), but I really believe had he stayed with Bradley they would definitely be going to the NCAA Tournament this year. Either way I expect 16 and 8 from him this year in the MWC.

So who are some of your guys that you think are underrated?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Good call on Childress. I think the fact that he's not super-explosive or a dunk machine is the reason many people underrate him. Happens a lot, unfortunately.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

BJ Elder at Georgia Tech is very under-rated


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> BJ Elder at Georgia Tech is very under-rated


Now that is a 5 star post. He is one of my favorite players in all of college basketball. I simply love the guy.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

yeah Josh Childress is really underaated. It was between Stanford and Kansas when he was going to decide. I wish he went to KU


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

Jarrett Jack of GT as well. 

Arguably the second or third best freshman PG in the country with Felton and Dee Brown. His stats don't show as much, but is as pure a leader and PG as there is in college.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Childress is what, 6-7, 160? 

Another name is Tony Allen of Ok. State....could lead the conference in scoring this year...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Being a homer, I was trying to think what part of SU was underrated. None of the current players, other then perhaps Billy Edelin, who I predict will get 16-17 points a game despite being a poor jump shooter. 

But the one thing that people have underrated with SU is their fabulous recruiting class which is arguably one of the top four in the country. They have 3 of the top 40 frosh, but none of the top 20 which probably hurt the class' visibility.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

IMO Pape Sow (Cal St. Fullerton) is underrated
ive been watching him for two years now (or 1 and a half, depending if you count last year) and he is very good, a tough inside banger, hes a better Charles Barkley, reminds me a lot of... that guy in Golden State... from Colgate, i cant remember his name


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pistolballer</b>!
> IMO Pape Sow (Cal St. Fullerton) is underrated
> ive been watching him for two years now (or 1 and a half, depending if you count last year) and he is very good, a tough inside banger, *hes a better Charles Barkley*, reminds me a lot of... that guy in Golden State... from Colgate, i cant remember his name


A better Charles Barkley? Are you sure you didn't mean a poor man's Charles Barkley? 

The guy you are talking about is Adonal Foyle BTW.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Deron Williams from Illinois.

I saw that kid play in an AAU tournament a couple years ago and walked away feeling he'd help a high-major right away. At the time he was a borerline top-100 guy, but I felt he was vastly underrated. His poise, passing and court savvy impressed the hell out of me. He is also a tad bit more athletic than given credit for.

Good call on Tony Allen. Kid can score...but I'll take a similar player (Keith Langford) over him right now.....


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Will Bynum


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Bynum was making strides at Arizona until Lute decided to recruit over him.....[sarcasm]wow, what a shocker for Lute[/sarcasm].


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> A better Charles Barkley? Are you sure you didn't mean a poor man's Charles Barkley?
> ...


yeah thats it, Adonal Foyle

and when i said Barkley, i meant Oakley, lol sorry
but yeah, he could also be considered a lesser Barkley


----------



## KINGDAVID40 (Oct 27, 2003)

*I'M NEW*

HONESTLY YOU GUYS HAVE SOME GOOD PEOPLE ON HERE BUT ONE OF THE MOST UNDERATED PLAYERS IN COLLEGE IS A PLAYER MOST PEOPLE KNOW.


ARTHUR JOHNSON FROM MIZZOU

IF QUINN SYNDER WOULD STOP TRYING TO RUN DUKES OFFENSE AJ WOULD WIN PLAYER OF THE YEAR.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: I'M NEW*



> Originally posted by <b>KINGDAVID40</b>!
> HONESTLY YOU GUYS HAVE SOME GOOD PEOPLE ON HERE BUT ONE OF THE MOST UNDERATED PLAYERS IN COLLEGE IS A PLAYER MOST PEOPLE KNOW.
> 
> 
> ...


Good point, but please take off Caps Lock.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

According to numerous scrimmage and Midnight Madness reports, Arthur Johnson is being defended quite effectively by Kevin freaking Young.

Wayne Simien will eat him up and spit him out this year. Book it.


----------



## BubbaBean (Oct 26, 2003)

Seth Doliboa


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Who is Seth Deliboa?


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Wayne Simien will eat him up and spit him out this year. Book it.


I'll hold ya to that... Peace


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Who is Seth Deliboa?


He plays for Wright State in the Horizon league. He avg. 22 and 9 last year and was first team all conference.

Note: If you are posting on a player who people might not be familiar with, please try and elaborate on who that player is, to give some of the other posters a chance to know who that player is and make to check them out.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

danny gathings, 6-6 junior high point university (big south)

former va tech player

only player in d1 to lead conference in both scoring and rebounding last season

freak athlete, would be nba material if he could hit the broad side of a barn with his jumper


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I don't think Author Johnson is underated at all. True that in a way he is b/c he gets no respect to be a top player for the NBA, but in college ball he is not under rated


----------



## mateer (Mar 26, 2003)

*Ryan Gomes?*

That the dude's name from Providence?

marquez green; st. bonnies
jawad williams; unc


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Ryan Gomes?*



> Originally posted by <b>mateer</b>!
> That the dude's name from Providence?
> 
> marquez green; st. bonnies
> jawad williams; unc


Yeah Ryan Gomes. Most casual fna sahve no idea who he is, but the majority of people who know college hoops say he's 1 of the top players in the nation. So in a sense he's underrated, but in another he gets the credit he's do.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Like I said before. If you are going to post on a player that people don't know, please elaborate more, so people can get to know who the player is.

Saying that a person is underrated without giving any reasons is counterproductive and you might as well not write anything at all.

Some people want to get to know who these guys are, so please spend a couple of extra minutes elaborating. 

That's all I ask.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Steve Moore of ASU is going to be great there and I think could win newcomer of the year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Steve Moore of ASU is going to be great there and I think could win newcomer of the year.


Why is that? Why don't you elaborate on why he can win it?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He is a very good shooter who has great handles and is the best dunker I have ever seen in person and I have played with him he was on my club team he dominated every game he played it was amazing seeing the things he can do he will be a great player in the Pac10 and a great pro he has the Junior college record for three's in a season in Cali and I didn't even think of him as a shooter when I played with him he just took everyone off the dribble.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cool and next time try and use some periods. It was like the longest sentence in the world.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: My bad I always get in trouble for that on class papers too.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Wesley Stokes. He did well at Missouri, and he should do very well in the M dub C for San Diego State. 

That's just SDSU bias though. 

I think Luis Flores of Manhattan is very underrated.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Stokes was the man when he was at Long Beach Poly SDSU is gonna be very good.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

SDSU won't be very good and the reason why Stokes transferred is because he was not going to start at Missouri for the rest of his career. Most basketball analysts when he was on the team referred to Mizzou as not having a PG at all. That should tell you how good people think he is.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> SDSU won't be very good and the reason why Stokes transferred is because he was not going to start at Missouri for the rest of his career. Most basketball analysts when he was on the team referred to Mizzou as not having a PG at all. That should tell you how good people think he is.


I know SDSU won't be good, but I know Stokes is a good player. He's not a capable star at a major school like Missouri, but he could do very well in the MWC.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> 
> 
> I know SDSU won't be good, but I know Stokes is a good player. He's not a capable star at a major school like Missouri, but he could do very well in the MWC.


He is truly just a serviceable player. Not a difference maker by any means.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

i kinda think Travis Deiner is underrated. He is quick, he has range on his J, and he always has a good handle on the ball. His defense isn't so bad also.

Last year in the tourney people basically attributed all of Marquette's success to Dwyane Wade (which he did deserve), but I think Travis Deiner was definately an unsung hero of March Madness.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> i kinda think Travis Deiner is underrated. He is quick, he has range on his J, and he always has a good handle on the ball. His defense isn't so bad also.
> 
> Last year in the tourney people basically attributed all of Marquette's success to Dwyane Wade (which he did deserve), but I think Travis Deiner was definately an unsung hero of March Madness.


Diener is good, but he's nowhere near great. Aaron Miles flat-out shut him down last year during the most lopsided Final Four game in NCAA Tournament history:

Diener: 1-11 FG, 1 rebound, 2 assists, 8 turnovers.
Miles: 7-12 FG, 5 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 turnovers.


----------



## Stevie B (May 15, 2003)

Darshan Luckey G - St Francis PA - He was one of the best freshman in the country last year and is the favorite to win NEC player of the year as a Sophomore. That's rare in the minor conferences.

T.J. Thompson G - George Washington - Top floor leader and should drive GW to a fairly decent season.

Jake Sullivan G - Iowa State - Has always put up nice numbers and is a hard-working player. ISU has some talent this year and I think they'll finish 7th or 8th in the conference. Sullivan should score 18 or 19 a game once again. Great 3 point percentage.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Stevie B</b>!
> Darshan Luckey G - St Francis PA - He was one of the best freshman in the country last year and is the favorite to win NEC player of the year as a Sophomore. That's rare in the minor conferences.
> 
> T.J. Thompson G - George Washington - Top floor leader and should drive GW to a fairly decent season.
> ...


Now those guys are truly sleepers. Good picks Stevie.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Diener is good, but he's nowhere near great. Aaron Miles flat-out shut him down last year during the most lopsided Final Four game in NCAA Tournament history:
> ...


i agree with you, but for the record, i wasnt implying that Diener was a great player, merely an underrated one (IMO)


----------

